# can you put seashells and pebbles from beach in your tank?



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

can you put seashells and pebbles from beach in your tank?
some people say yes but it will increase the ph leval in tank but i have very low ph so does that actually help?
others say to:
Pour vinegar on it!, if it fizz'es dont use it, as it has lime or another base in it which would increase pH. 

Then rinse and dry with water. 

Then pour baking soda and water over it and see if it fizzes, if it does don't use it as it would decrease pH in you tank. 

If it't pH stable just boil it in hot water to sterilize and then cool and use
and others say no
i am confused please help?​


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Sea shells in fresh water will quickly deteriorate, and as they do will put calcium and other matter into your tank that a fresh water fish will not tolerate. PH balance with Betta really is not a problem since betta are air breathers. But that said Betta do well in a tank with a Ph of 6.8 -7.6. The guide lines that you have posted are really good and they will answer your questions. Most pebbles found on a beach wolud do fine in a tank. But you need to boil them and leach out the sea salt and other minerals, before adding them to a fresh water environment.


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

THey might put diseases in your tank, but if you sterilize them well enough it might work.


----------

